
Dating Men with Potential - BOOSTERHIDROGEN
https://humanparts.medium.com/a-personal-history-of-dating-men-with-potential-69c18c3c2792
======
kylek
>> Moving forward, I refuse to accept crumbs.

Pretty scathing. Solid relationships require "give and take". It sounds like
the author was never able to "take" (which definitely would suck!), and would
now rather just throw the baby out with the bathwater than try to find a
reciprocal relationship.

~~~
commandlinefan
Yeah - glass houses and stones and all that. A lot of people have a tough time
taking real stock of what they themselves actually bring to the table.

------
Zenbit_UX
Such an odd thing to see on HN.

